# What kind of pigeons is this



## AngelsWingsloft (Dec 24, 2008)

does anyone breed this kind of birds and what breed r they , i would like to see ur pictures, its a POLISH or GALICIAN high flyer,


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks like an ice pigeon, but I have not seen one with a creast before. pretty.
http://www.angelfire.com/oh/raraavis/ice.html


----------



## AngelsWingsloft (Dec 24, 2008)

i dont think they r ice pigeons


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

AngelsWingsloft said:


> i dont think they r ice pigeons


What do you think they are?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> looks like an ice pigeon, but I have not seen one with a creast before. pretty.
> http://www.angelfire.com/oh/raraavis/ice.html


That's what I thought too, but there's no muffs...maybe a cross? They're pretty.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I would say NY Flying Flights.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

they look like those crested polish highflyers to me though I forget the name of them.









http://www.whitefireweedfarm.com/srebniak.html


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

It does look like a highflyer of sorts.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 25, 2008)

this looks to me like a danzig highflier


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I think those are Serbian High Flyers... or Danzigs... man, hard to tell!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> That's what I thought too, but there's no muffs...maybe a cross? They're pretty.


ice pigeons come clean legged and with muffs, but with the creast could be a mix, the color is perticular to the ice pigeon. I have not seen a Danzig this color....ummmm interesting bird anyway.


----------



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

they are crossed birds. russian/polish highfliers with something


----------



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

from what i know about danzig they dont have black beaks. they are close. danzigs have are large size birds. long tail an wings. clear white eye full cap. they have a big shaped round head long beaks.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

danzig highflier i know it i just did not want to say.lol


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

I think they are Serbian highflyers. Danzigs have very wide tails and long beaks.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I do not think they are crosses, BUT i hve no clue, and to lazy to look it up! LOL! Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Look like danzigs, lets see the tail. (not that lazy) Dave


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

I wish those that want to know that their bird is would post a good sideview and show us the tail spread. Its not the easiest thing to identify a bird from a poor picture.at least one of the birds here has a colored tail that looks to be ash in color but we do not see the whole tail and there for can not tell if it has a tail bar if it did then it would not be an ash tail.So please post a GOOD SIDE view and a good tail shot. .GEORGE


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Good idea George. Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Im still sticking with what I said way back when .. ie a russian/polish highflyer/srebniak its head to me is all wrong to be a danzig


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

You are probably right, My pigeon id book is older than me LOL! Dave (black and white)


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Lakota, i am confused by the last part of the original post, if they are asking, why do they say the breed? I still would like to see the tail, as George said. Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> Lakota, i am confused by the last part of the original post, if they are asking, why do they say the breed? I still would like to see the tail, as George said. Dave


good question , one only he can answer I guess lol 

Lucky have a drink on me Im sure we will see it straighter soon


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Lokota, LOL! Dave


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

I believe he added the "it's a high flier" yesterday. He just edited the original post rather than adding a new reply.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

well i said it was a high flier i so good lol


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*My best Guess*

Back in the 60's there were two breeds of Highfliers around Southern CA, polish and russian. Both were very similar except color.

Polish were a very light cream color, while Russians were the ice blue color, both in magpied marking.

Russian Highfliers is my guess. Definately not Danzig, which has a wedge shaped head and between 14 an 20 tailfeathers, and are solid colors and grizzles.


----------



## AngelsWingsloft (Dec 24, 2008)

*tail*

pics r up on the tail


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

When the bird is standing, are they some what spread? Dave


----------



## AngelsWingsloft (Dec 24, 2008)

*tail*

no its close , and they r the same size like a tippler


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I would guess not a Danzing then, as i said just a guess! dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

lol of course its not a danzig look at that head lol


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

You mean the feathering? as i said my I.D. book is old, and in black and white, i will have to take another look, you are right i am sure. Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well the head feathers match up. ( Levi) But as i said i am guessing, i have never kept the breed. LOL! Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

how can you say the head an feathers match up ,heres a danzing picture for comparison


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I see it now, head feathers are some what different, and head is different, i did say i was looking at an old Pic. LOL! Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

It would have been easier with a whole profile picture. Dave


----------



## AngelsWingsloft (Dec 24, 2008)

*Russian High Flyer*

Russian High Flyer Is The Breed, Slobberknockersloft Is Selling Them


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*POLISH or GALICIAN,SILVER HIGHFLIER*

* Well what I find is pictured in the ENCYCLOPEDIA OF PIGEON BREEDS now if you have the book and turn to page 659 you will see a photo of a crested bird that looks just like the bird posted in the thread. The capshion under the photo calls it the Russian highflier, but here is the kicker and I will quote from the book "Comment--The breed is very popular in POLAND and CZECHOSLOVAKIA. The Magpied is the best known in the United States,especially in larger cities,among fanciers of Polish decent and is occasionally shown.The old shell-crested variety also occurs here AND IS MISTAKENLY CALLED the "Russian Highflier"end of quote. I hope this clears up this matter.* GEORGE


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

George is a 100% accurate. The bird pictured is an old-style (pre-1950's) type of Srebrniak (Polish or Russian Highflyer). The new style is much more like the English Magpie in body type.


----------



## Axilleas (Jan 22, 2010)

Catal Highflyers.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i think the are allso called alaskian high flyers


----------

